# DIY Micro Registration



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

Just finished putting together a DIY micro registration set up for my table top press. It works GREAT. Total cost = $40 and about 1.5 hours of work. Highly recommended.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Drew, care to expand further on this topic? How did you do it? What did you use?


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

I basically made a registration platen with side registration pegs and then added front registration pegs drilled and threaded through the print head. I should make a tutorial or something, I bet it could help out a lot of people.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Do you mind posting a pic???


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds like Shannon's.

Make your own micro-registration system!


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

It's similar but it has a few different aspects to it.



neato said:


> Sounds like Shannon's.
> 
> Make your own micro-registration system!


----------



## mrtshirtmaker (Nov 26, 2007)

I would love to see pics or tutorial as well !


----------



## ecu33 (Apr 26, 2007)

I would like to see how you did it as well


----------



## stunn (Sep 6, 2006)

please tell us how you did it and include pics...........will send 10 bucks via paypal if it works well


----------



## nickbarry (Sep 18, 2007)

any testimonials on if this is worth it? (shannons)


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

i didn't use shannon's, though apparently it's similar. i'm in the process of making a full tutorial that i might offer for $5 or something VIA paypal if anyone is interested


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Im interested but you should let us get it for free....lol naw im joking,

handle your function make your money just make sure we get a tshirt forums discount.....


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

i think 5 bucks for my time is reasonable, haha


----------



## stugrey (Aug 24, 2007)

Definitely interested! Let me know when its available.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah it is worth it...like i said "make that money" 

Ill buy one for sure....


----------



## stunn (Sep 6, 2006)

have you done any multi color t shirt with it? show us a close registration work


----------



## woodja (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah, some pictures of what you can do with it would be great.


oh, and yeah, i just came back this thread and saw the date on it. seems this was started last year. my bad on trollin' it back up.


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

have you actually recieved shannons instructions as ive paid for them but not recieved anything and its been a few days?


Edit - typical no sooner than posting they turned up - interesting Idea and its certainly given me food for thought.


----------



## swidapparel (Mar 27, 2008)

Any information yet on how you did your registration or pics?


----------



## loudandproud (Feb 27, 2008)

I purchased Shannon's and got it a couple hours later. I just ended up coming up with something else on my own. I haven't tried printeing yet but I have a great feeling about it. It's basically the same thing as the Vastex VRS system. Instead of the seperate registration board, i made a registration transparency out of my films using Illustrator (I kinda copied it from ryonet, shhhh) and do all the pre press right on my exposure unit (which I built myself as well, haha). I then took an old platen and used dowels as back and side pegs to butt the screens to. I also butt my screens on my exposure unit.... another DIY project. I'll let you know how it works out and I'll show you how i did it. I have some slight maintenance to do on my press before I can try it out but from what I can see, it should work flawless. Imagine, no more hours and hours of registering a job. and it only cost me about $5.00 vs $620 for the Vastex system.


----------



## underoath_5 (Dec 5, 2009)

could we see the pictures??
hehehe


----------



## suka fish (Feb 25, 2010)

Also interested in this, where can i get more info on building *DIY Micro Registration?? 
*be happy to pay too! lol


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

suka fish said:


> Also interested in this, where can i get more info on building *DIY Micro Registration??
> *be happy to pay too! lol



[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xUsZUdFgAQ[/media]


----------



## ruxvellprints (Jun 9, 2010)

underoath_5 said:


> could we see the pictures??
> hehehe


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk2b32-DMhc&feature=channel[/media]


----------



## rence12 (Sep 26, 2008)

My very very old press anybody has any idea what kind of press this is , I can't find anything on it


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

Can you purchase the silver micro head and replace the existing one? just curious.


----------

